# A Eurovision style North American Song Contest possible?



## Lemanic (May 9, 2016)

Well, as if Eurovision have finally dropped on to US TV and will air on LogoTV this Saturday on 03.00 PM EST, official discussions about a Eurovision style Song Contest have finally taken place.

United States: Looking At Eurovision Style Contest - Eurovoix

Sound fabulous if it wasn't for one tiny hitch...

...cultures in the US are REGIONAL.

As of now, there's regional differences rather than state-wise.

And if there was something akin to ESC over the pond, you would have to include both Canada and Mexico into this, but 92 states is a little much, so I would think that about 30 superstates would be reasonable. Two to four states who neighbours one an another to join forces for this kind of contest.

I've counted 32 superstates, to be exact. Just my suggestions though. No hard feelings.

Here they are in no particular order:

1. (California, Baja California, Baja California Sur, Hawaii)
2. (Oregon, Washington, British Columbia)
3. (Idaho, Nevada, Utah)
4. (Montana, Alberta, Saskatchewan)
5. (Manitoba, Nunavut)
6. (Minnesota, North Dakota, South Dakota)
7. (Ontario, Michigan, Wisconsin)
8. (Illinois, Indiana, Iowa)
9. (Ohio, Pennsylvania, New York)
10. (Wyoming, Colorado, Nebraska)
11. (Sonora, Arizona, New Mexico)
12. (Quebec, Newfoundland and Labrador)
13. (New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Prince Edward Island)
14. (Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire)
15. (Massachusetts, Rhode Island, Connecticut)
16. (New Jersey, Delaware, Maryland, D.C)
17. (West Virgina, Virgina)
18. (Kentucky, Tennessee)
19. (North Carolina, South Carolina)
20. (Georgia, Alabama)
21. (Florida, Puerto Rico)
22. (Arkansas, Mississippi, Louisiana)
23. (Oklahoma, Kansas, Missouri)
24. (Texas, Coahuila de Zaragoza, Nuevo Leon, Tamaulipas)
25. (Alaska, Yukon Territories, Northwest Territories)
26. (Quintana Roo, Yucatán, Campeche)
27. (Chihuahua, Durango, Sinaloa)
28. (Zacatecas, San Luis Potosi, Guanajuato, Aguascalientes)
29. (Nayarit, Jalsico, Colima)
30. (Tabasco, Chiapas, Veracruz, Oaxaca)
31. (Guerrero, Puebla, Michoacán, Tlaxala)
32. (Querétaro, Hidalgo, Mexico, Morelos, D.F)

Does this sound reasonable or is this blasphemy?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 9, 2016)

Eurovision song contest is but a political playground disguised as a competition where horrible artists who never quite made it big use it as a springboard into fame.


----------



## Lemanic (May 10, 2016)

Doing a reorganization here. 

Hawaii, Prince Edward Island and Puerto Rico should contest by themselves. It's equivalent to Malta, Iceland and Cyprus.

That means some further reorganization on other super states. 

1. (California, Baja California, Baja California Sur)

2. (New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Maine)

3. (New Hampshire, Vermont, Massachusetts, Connecticut, Rhode Island)

4. (New York, New Jersey, Pennsylvania, Ohio)

5. (Delaware, Maryland, D.C, Virgina)

6. (West Virginia, Kentucky, Tennessee)

7. (Florida, Georgia)

8. (Alabama, Mississippi)

9. (Louisiana, Arkansas)

Still reasonable or still blasphemous?


----------



## Lemanic (May 15, 2016)

This map will clear out some misunderstandings, I think.

http://www.scribblemaps.com/maps/view/North_American_Song_Contest/oE2FBe1GR3


----------

